# celtic link - cabins ?



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi folks,
I'm seriously considering using celtic link ferries for rosslare-cherbourg.

The only reason I haven't booked yet is that I can't find any info/reviews about their cabins.

Has anyone here travelled with celtic link, and could advise me what their cabins are like ?

Thanks,

Declan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CAbins*

Hi

I sailed on the same ship many times when she operated Felixstowe - Zeebrugge in P&O colours.

I suspect the ship has had a refurb since then. The cabins had a sink but no loo. They were quiet enough though.

I shall contact a few of my ferry neds for more info!

Ciao

Russell


----------



## 96114 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello Declan

Self and Hubby used this route last April and will again this year. It was one of the best sailings we have undertaken on the Ireland/France route. The ship was clean and uncrouded. The cabin was large and bunks comfortable with en suite facilites. All food and tea/coffee is included and whilst it is 'trucker fare' it was very good and plentiful and hot. All in all extremely good value. Slightly longer sailing than Irish Ferries. One bonus for us is that we can leave the third member of our party, our doggie companion, on board our van.

I hope you have as good an experience if you take the trip.


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Good to know.

I asked again and got a reply from them about the cabins .. they are assigned on a first-come first-served basis !

You can book a cabin of say 4-berth, but you can't book a specific outside or inside cabin until you are checking in !

Since I'm never early, thats no good to me 

I've pretty much decided to go via the UK instead.


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Dermot and LIz

Were you allowed to visit your dog in the van during the voyage?

Hilary


----------



## 96114 (Aug 24, 2005)

Declan

Whilst you can't book inside or outside cabins they are all large and comfortable and we didn't find the inside cabin at all claustrophobic.

All a matter of choice I guess.

Yes, you can walk the dog at arranged times.

Good Luck.

Dermot and Liz


----------

